# trying to engage with MARP - bank ignoring



## corkgirl1 (5 Dec 2011)

Hi again,

Following a 3 month moratorium we were sent SFS forms to complete in October. We returned them the same day. 

The bank did nothing for 4 weeks and then rang to "clarify" some information (eg why I'm not working). They then did nothing for another 2 weeks and when I rang the branch it turned out the people in Dublin had not recorded my phone conversation correctly and claimed we had not returned their call. 

That was over 2 weeks ago and they *still* haven't sent out the "amended" SFS that we did over the phone even though they have told us and the branch diferent stories about when it was sent. 

I'm on to them every day and I really think they're just trying to not engage in MARP at all. We've already had to make one full repayment and I doubt they'll get organised in time to avoid January's payment.

Does anyone know how to get a bank to send out the SFS they claim they have already sent?

Does anyone know whether I can complain to the FSO or someone about this behaviour?

Sorry for the rant - I'm so bothered by this whole mess.


----------



## 7seats (5 Dec 2011)

8 weeks without a relevant reply from the bank?...You should definitely contact the Financial Ombudsmans Office (You will need to fill out the form on the website).

You might also consider stopping the next payment in January as a way of focussing minds.  However, that is entirely a decision for you to take.

Financial Services
Ombudsman
3rd Floor, Lincoln House,
Lincoln Place,
Dublin 2
Lo Call: 1890 88 20 90
Tel: +353 1 6620899[broken link removed]
Fax: +353 1 6620890[broken link removed]
Public Office Hours
10.00hrs - 13.00hrs
14.00hrs - 17.00hrs


----------



## corkgirl1 (6 Dec 2011)

Thanks 7seats - checked my notes again and it's actually 7 weeks since we sent the original SFS (I seem to have rounded up all half weeks to full). The branch tell me if we don't have it today then we can go into the branch tomorrow and fill one out there.

I'm going to be looking for compensation when this is over and I think a complaint to the FSO if it doesn't come today.


----------



## Alwyn (6 Dec 2011)

Corkgirl1, is your provider an Irish or foreign based bank in the country?

We tried the miss one payment move but they still didn't contact us, not even a phone call.  It's been a months since we've heard anything.  

Before you go to the ombudsman do you need to make an inhouse complaint with your provider beforehand?


----------



## corkgirl1 (8 Dec 2011)

Hi boomtobust,

We're with a foreign owned bank.

We still haven't received the SFS but fortunately the local branch manager is actually great - it's the people in their collections unit in Dublin who appear to be all over the place. We went into him and filled out an SFS with him which he is sending to the manager in Dublin for immediate sending to underwriters.

It seems that their procedure is to have the local manager fill out the initial SFS and any renewals then go through collections dept directly but they seem not to have enough staff to cope with demand - or enough staff to train up the staff that have been transferred to the unit.


----------



## corkgirl1 (18 Jan 2012)

Hi all,

update on this if anyone's interested.

We got a phone call this morning from Collections saying that we have been approved for 12 months interest-only (3 months of chasing it took!)

Of course, having made full repayments in Dec and Jan we are starting this 12 months with a hell of an overdraft, but should be able to get rid in a few months.

I am sending in a letter of complaint for the unacceptable delays and will update again when I get a response. According to the local branch manager they have sorted themselves out in Collections and Recoveries now so shouldn't take the whole 3 months


----------



## DaisyD2 (18 Jan 2012)

Well done, hope its giving you some breathing space, best of luck


----------



## Bronte (19 Jan 2012)

I'd be worried about the overdraft, can the bank not back date the interest only as it was due to their delay and then you can repay the overdraft, that is the angle I'd be taking with the bank initially (in writing only) and them with the ombudsman.


----------



## corkgirl1 (30 Jan 2012)

Thanks Bronte, I have written the bank a letter of complaint listing all of their SNAFUs and delays and suggesting that an appropriate amount of compensation would be the equivalent of those 2 months payments.

I'll post back here when I get a reply.


----------



## Bronte (31 Jan 2012)

What is SNAFU's?  And also SFS.


----------



## corkgirl1 (31 Jan 2012)

Sorry, Bronte:

SFS = standard financial statement (which you fill out for MARP)
SNAFU = situation normal, all messed up (too many Vietnam movies here )


----------



## corkgirl1 (1 Feb 2012)

The bank contacted me this morning and apologised for all the delays.

They have offered to backdate the interest only period to December (ie refund the capital payments for Dec and Jan to my current account) and have also offered a goodwill payment for all the hassle.

Needless to say, we accepted this and the overdraft will be disappearing shortly!


----------



## PaddyW (1 Feb 2012)

Great work.


----------

